
Ask HN: A company-wide team challenge step count? - Mojah
Hi HN!<p>I&#x27;m trying to create a healthier working environment by encouraging our team to do &quot;step challenges&quot;: divided in teams, each team tries to get as many steps together per week.<p>Combines all the good things: team spirit, health &amp; fitness.<p>However, I&#x27;m struggling to find a good app&#x2F;saas to help with this. So far I found just a single one (1) but I&#x27;m curious to hear how other companies have tackled this?<p>I&#x27;ve heard from numerous sources that many organizations do this, but none can name the tool&#x2F;software they used to track their step counts.<p>PS; hardware purchases (like Letscom&#x2F;Fitbit&#x2F;...) aren&#x27;t a problem.<p>(1) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.countit.com
======
Etheryte
As someone who’s experienced this sort of a challenge firsthand — it’s simply
not fun, and not for the reasons you’d expect.

I’m highly active and do numerous types of sports but the last thing I want to
do is log all of this in yet another third party tool.

If you want people to be mote active, provide financial support for the said
activities, don’t do a cheesy “let’s all walk more” campaign.

------
brlewis
Sounds like you want Fitbit corporate challenges:
[https://healthsolutions.fitbit.com/employers/](https://healthsolutions.fitbit.com/employers/)

I'm surprised nobody named that tool/software.

I work at Fitbit but don't speak for Fitbit.

